# Keepers Cottage Stud Surrey January 2018



## klempner69 (Jan 27, 2018)

Former puppy farm that was often in the local news regarding poor living quarters,alleged mistreatment of dogs and the selling of dogs that often died after new owners took delivery of the young animals..the RSPCA were always closing down the business,but the owner John Lowe simply ignored them and carried on.Sadly in 2014,Mr Lowe,who purchased Keepers Cottage in 1966,shot and killed his partner and then her daughter,who tried to flee and get help,but died just outside the cottage.Police arrived and arrested Mr Lowe who was later put on trial and found guilty of double murder later that year and jailed for life with a minimum tariff of 25 years so it is likely he will die in prison.From information on several estate agents websites,it seems the 6 acre estate has been sold but last year planning permission was refused for one plan to demolish the cottage and build 3 dwellings so as of January 2018,I have no idea what will happen but after seeing some flashing red cameras today,someone is doing something with the place.We arrived at sunrise so my pics are really crap as I only used my phone..Brewtal`s report has infinitely better pics..this report really is a kind of update on his report..

We skirted the perimeter to do a kind of pincer move to get to the rear of the cottage thus avoiding said cams



Behind some outbuildings we saw some grim cages and zoo like enclosures



A horse box still hangs from pulleys awaiting repairs that Mr Lowe had started 4 plus years ago



This block was like a dog`s version of Alcatraz..I cannot imagine it was much better before Lowe`s conviction



At the rear of the Cottage is this strange almost amphitheatre like seating/steps.



Former Guard dog now sadly broken



More steps more cages more aviaries


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 2, 2018)

Infinintly better is a bit much, but thanks all the same! Can’t beleive they have gone to the effort of rigging the place up. I guess Youtubers don’t give a fuck about being stealthy and don’t spare a thought for the neighbours peace and quiet. You didn’t miss much in the house. The kennels are a real eye opener though aren’t they? I didn’t give a second thought to the fact I’d probably walked across the places where two innocent women fell to the ground and lost their lives after seeing inside the kennel areas. Thanks for the update!


----------

